

EFF Pioneer Awards: Aaron Swartz, James Love, Glenn Greenwald, Laura Poitras - schoen
https://www.eff.org/press/releases/late-digital-rights-activist-international-access-knowledge-advocate-and-nsa-spying

======
sage_joch
This list feels incomplete without Snowden.

~~~
argumentum
All such lists are incomplete, does not mean they aren't valuable. The Nobel
Prize in physics can't reward every deserving contribution, but I'm still
happy it exists.

------
crncosta
This list is incomplete since a lot of Pioneer outside USA are not even
mentioned.

~~~
guard-of-terra
(non-american here)

EFF is an organization of USA.

They are doing right by preferring to award those they know a lot about,
rather than awarding some random people outside USA how it often happens with
other local organizations.

Given how most countries' internets converge on USA services it's much more
important to acknowledge things that happen in USA.

------
hyperventilator
Apparently this is post is being heavily flagged. For what reason I cannot
fathom.

